# NCEES #507 - MD and Materials



## Golden Eagle PE (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone else think this question was slightly difficult the first time they saw it? Maybe I am the only one but the NCEES solution was not easy to understand until I studied it for a little bit. Also, I am not sure if there are any errors in the solution, but their final answer they give in m/s^2 while the question clearly asks for m/s (velocity). Its a minor mistake but it makes me wonder what else is wrong. Anyway, just wanted to share that. Kind of frustrating question the first time around.


----------

